# Getting Excel to open TSV file



## jdeangelis (Aug 18, 2010)

Windows 7 keeps defaulting to notepad to open files with extension .tsv I want excel to open these files but I am not given a choice of excel in the available programs to open a tsv file. How do i rest / set windows 7 to always use ecel to open a tsv file?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Right click the file and click Open With. Click Choose default program. Then check the always use box, find Excel, and click OK.


----------



## jdeangelis (Aug 18, 2010)

I knew that part - Excel not a program choice. How do I force excel as the program of choice if it is not listed as one of the options?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If a program doesn't appear, you have to click browse. Then navigate to the program you want. After that it will appear in the options.


----------



## jdeangelis (Aug 18, 2010)

Does not appear even when you browse. Have to elevate to Microsoft paid for help.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

What did you browse to? You have to navigate to the actual excel program, most probably located in the Program Files folder.


----------



## jdeangelis (Aug 18, 2010)

We tried this as well. We can't find the excel folder. We can find word and the other office programs but can't find excel. And excel is definately on the computer. This has been a real mystery to Toshiba (maker of laptop) tech support guys. They have elevated it to a higher level and supposed to call me today to solve this.


----------

